# Goodbye KATV and other updates...



## Jon Ellis (Dec 28, 2003)

Whatever agreement they had to relay KATV (ABC-Little Rock) on G18 must have expired at the end of March. One of the transponders that had been carrying KATV is now test pattern and the other is black.

Also, WGMU (My-Vermont) went silent a while back (though IIRC the programming continued on G18 for a while after the initial reports that the station had gone silent).

WNYI (Ithaca, NY) is now carrying RetroJams instead of Univision. Unlike the other RetroJams channels, it's not in AC3 (so I can hear it!) but the audio levels are all over the place.

And the former KLKN-DT2 channel is carrying uncensored hard rock.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

KATV was paying them to uplink their signal for outlying cable companies that could not receive their OTA low power signal, after their tower collapsed.

They fired up a new full power digital transmitter in mid Feb, and the cable co's that were using the FTA feed have switched back to the OTA transmission now.


----------

